# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء جــديــد نصائح مهمة تساعدك للعمل بمجال التجارة عبر الانترنت من الصين

## حامد مندور

ان التجارة عبر الانترنت من الصين اصبحت امرا شائعا فى الاونة الاخيرة فنجد العديد من الاشخاص يقومون بفتح شركات خاصة بهم للاستيراد, ولكن الامر ليس سهلا فيجب عليك اتباع النصائح التالية اذا اردت النجاح فى هذا المجال:  
– لا تقوم باستيراد السلع التي تقوم دولتك بتصنيعها
نظرا لان الدول تفرض ضرائب كبيرة علي السلع المستوردة من الخارج والتي يتم تصنيعها محلياً وأحياناً تقوم بمنعها, وايضاً لان ذلك يؤثر علي إقتصاد الدولة بالسلب دون أن تشعر. 
– إذا أردت منتجات موجودة في الصين إبحث عن نفس المنتجات في بلد قريب منك
في تركيا مثلاً لانها الاقرب لبلادنا العربية وسلعها اصبحت ذات جودة عالية وتنافس باسعارها اسعار الصين وهذه الحقيقة, وهذا الموضوع  يوفر عليك الكثير من الوقت والجهد والاموال, فمثلا من حيث فترة الاستيراد من تركيا تساوي نصف او اقل من فترة الشحن من الصين والوقت في هذه التجارة من العوامل الرئيسية لنجاحها.  
–       قم باستخدام خدمات الفحص التي تقوم بتقدمتها الشركات العالمية
في حالة شراء المواد الغذائية او الادوية يمكنك استخدام شركات مثل “SGS” للتأكد من الجودة ومطابقته للمواصفات الخاصة بدولتك لان كل دولة تفرض مواصفات خاصة فيما يتعلق بالمنتجات.  
– قم بشحن منتجك في حاويات في الحالات التالية
إذا كانت كمية المنتجات تتعدي حجم نصف الحاوية اى عشرين قدما او 40 فقم باختيار شحنها في حاوية وذلك سيوفر عليك الكثير ما اذا لو شحنتها مع سلعة اخري في حاوية اخرى من ناحية مصاريف الشحن والتفريغ في ميناء الوصول والتخزين أيضاً.  
– تعاقد مع شركات شحن الى السعودية
هذه الشركات تعمل مع وكيل شحن آخر داخل البلد والذي تود الاستيراد منه فبذالك يكون هذا الامر أأمن من ان تتعامل مع شركة شحن في بلد المصدر, وفي حالة حدوث أي امر طارئ تستطيع الوصول إليه دون مشكلة.

----------


## marwanmobile

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## mohamed81

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## noure1969

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

